# Colorful pads in English classes



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, when I was doing Flat Shows *gag* white was the only acceptable color. Whether they were fitted or square - white was only permitted.

The only time we were allowed to go with colors, was when I was Eventing, or in the Show Jumping Ring.

I am no longer involved with Flat Shows - so I haven't seen colored pads in the show ring.

I see colored pads all the time though at my barn for lessons and schooling - but since it is primariy a Hunter/Jumper barn that is very involved with the LMHJA circuit, when they show, they are only in white.

Myself, since I am an Eventer - I'm all about colors.


----------



## Ava (Feb 5, 2010)

CecilliaB said:


> When did they become popular?? I must of missed this fun train cuz when I was showing unless I was jumping I had a simple white fleece pad. Someone I am going to a show with has this really colorful coral pad she does flat classes in.
> 
> I think I am to chicken cuz I just ordered another white fleece pad lol


Unless you're a pro representing a product or going into a jumper class in an unrecognized show I wouldn't venture into the colorful pads. Keep them for trail rides or schooling.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Why not doing Jumpers in a recognized show? I see it all the time - there's nothing wrong with having a colored pad in the Jumper Ring - recognized or not.


----------



## ponyybearr (Jan 28, 2010)

Its fine in the jumper ring...but never in the hunter ring or the equitation ring. Its points off and unattractive. Save them for when you're schooling at home. Thats what I do


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have never heard of colorful pads being ok in flat classes !


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hmm... I haven't seen any of that around here. We always used write without question... Which is why I love my competitive trail. Colors are welcome.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

My daughter has a really fun pad (fuchsia w/ the green 4H emblem on the side)I think that would be a fun pad for her 4H fun show, but for the Round Up show we are sticking to the white pad. I dont really go to alot of rated shows but there are few in my area and I have never seen anything else but white.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I think colourful pads are fine here as long as there a solid colour.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i see a lot of colored pads in the jumper ring, not so many (or any) in the hunter/eq ring. the kids at our barn love schooling in the brightest craziest colored pads they can find....


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

ponyybearr said:


> Its fine in the jumper ring...but never in the hunter ring or the equitation ring. Its points off and unattractive. Save them for when you're schooling at home. Thats what I do


I wondered if it might be looked down on! I'll just stick to my simple white pad


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

If it's a schooling show it would probably be ok... although I would still stick with white.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Never ever in the Hunter or Eq rings. Yes in the Jumper ring but at the A and AA level I would stick with white, maybe some tasteful colored embroidery.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

In hunter or eq classes? Goodness gracious no! Fitted white fleece pad only please!

Maybe for some local schooling fun show, but nothing else!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Why not doing Jumpers in a recognized show? I see it all the time - there's nothing wrong with having a colored pad in the Jumper Ring - recognized or not.



At lower level recognized shows jumpers will wear practically anything. At shows with upper level jumpers a large number of divisions require jumpers to wear "formal attire": white breeches, dark coats, white show shirts, etc. Even those who aren't required to wear formal attire and opt not to (not too many) still look their best in beige breeches, and nice hunt coats. I just don't think nice show attire (ESP formal) looks right with bright funky colored pads. It would be like walking into a black tie event with your tux and tennis shoes.


----------

